# THE VALLEY (Missouri Valley Conference)



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

he Missouri Valley Conference (also called MVC or simply "The Valley") is a college athletic conference whose members are located in the midwestern United States. The conference participates in the NCAA's Division I.

Founded in 1907 as the Missouri Valley Intercollegiate Athletic Association (MVIAA), the MVC is the nation's second oldest Division I collegiate athletic conference. However, some consider the MVC to have been formed from a split of the MVIAA in 1928. Most of the larger MVIAA schools formed a conference that retained the MVIAA name and would ultimately become the Big Eight Conference. The smaller schools, plus Oklahoma A&M (now Oklahoma State University, which ultimately [re]joined the Big Eight in 1957), formed the MVC. During the Big Eight's existence, both conferences claimed 1907 as their founding date, as well as the same history through 1927. It has never been definitively established which conference is the original and which is the spin-off.

*Former members*
Butler University – 1932–1934
University of Cincinnati – 1957–1969
University of Detroit – 1949–1956, currently University of Detroit Mercy
Grinnell College – 1918–1939
University of Houston – 1951–1959
University of Iowa – 1907–1908
Iowa State College – 1907–1928, currently Iowa State University
Kansas State College – 1913–1928, currently Kansas State University
University of Louisville – 1963–1974
University of Kansas – 1907–1928
Memphis State University – 1968–1973, currently the University of Memphis
University of Missouri – 1907–1928
University of Nebraska – 1907–1919, 1921–1928
New Mexico State University – 1970–1983
North Texas State University – 1957–1974, currently the University of North Texas
University of Oklahoma – 1919–1928
Oklahoma A&M University – 1925–1956, currently Oklahoma State University
Saint Louis University – 1937–1974
University of Tulsa – 1935–1996
Washburn University – 1935–1942
Washington University in St. Louis – 1907–1942
West Texas State University – 1972–1985, currently West Texas A&M University

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missouri_Valley_Conference


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*MVC might be leaving town*

It's not exactly like they want to leave, either. Doug Elgin, the MVC commissioner, will tell you that the staff at his league office have established their families here and would hate to move. But just like the Rams, the MVC is finding that there are other cities with far more aggressive convention and visitors bureaus than our own CVC that seem to think that amateur and professional sports properties actually are a boon to their towns and worth the investment.

Read more: http://www.stltoday.com/sports/colu...ea9-5069-8501-b239991aca8b.html#ixzz1vVhmsuPE


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Creighton to accept Big East invitation*










Creighton University plans to accept an offer to join the Big East Conference, The World-Herald has learned.

Its entry into the newly reconfigured, basketball-centric conference will have the Bluejays annually going to battle on the court against iconic programs like Georgetown, Marquette and Villanova.

It also will mean leaving the Missouri Valley Conference, the league that has been the longtime home to Creighton athletic teams in all sports.

http://www.omaha.com/article/20130315/BLUEJAYS/703159855


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*CBS: MVC looking at Missouri-Kansas City*

The Missouri Valley Conference has looked at UMKC as a possible replacement for recently departed Creighton, a source with knowledge of the situation told CBSSports.com

While interest in UMKC was termed perhaps preliminary at best and in the early stages at the moment, the conference is actively seeking what most likely will be a Midwest replacement for Creighton, which announced earlier this month it is leaving for the Big East.

Other schools mentioned for the Valley -- Belmont and Oral Roberts -- aren't believed to be serious candidates at the moment.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...i-kansas-city-gets-looks-from-missouri-valley


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Wichita State stuns OSU, 
off to first Final Four since 1965*









Malcolm Armstead scored 14 points, Fred Van Vleet bounced in a big basket with 1 minute left, and Wichita State earned its first trip to the Final Four since 1965 with a 70-66 victory over the Buckeyes on Saturday.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...-stuns-osu-off-to-first-final-four-since-1965


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

There's also the "elephant in the room" issue with the MVC and what city they are currently in.


----------

